# Wet/dry Filters



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

So I am looking at getting a better filter set-up. I have been doing some research, I want the best possible filter for my 125g, doesn't have to be a solo filter but would like that. The ones I like are the ehim 2217, the marineland C-360, Fluval Fx5, an the Rena xp3. These are pretty typical on the forum an I hear a lot of good stuff about them. One I found this time for the first time was a Eshopps WD-125cs Wet/Dry. I know nothing about these types of filters or how they work. If you buy one are there more parts needed I.E. a pump? Is it a sump so you need to drill holes in your tank and how does it work? What other cost are involved after buying the filter from start to having it run on your tank.

Let me know what you guys think. I know there are far more knowledgeable people on here that can give me more solid info then the reviews online give.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I think you should go with the wet/dry, they are pretty much the best form of filtration. You don't need to drill your tank, but you'll need some sort of overflow box like this: overflow box . You'll also need a pump to return the water to your tank as we all some tubing. It sounds harder than it it, really your just connecting the tubes to a few different things and I'd secure them with adjustable clamps. It's gonna cost you a little more but it's worth it. Wet/dry's are also very accessible and make for easy maintenance.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like if I buy a wet/dry system I'm looking at 600 bucks. Is there a way to set up a DIY wet/dry that is just as effecent but not as costly? If you get a wet/dry rated for 125g is it sufficent or do you still need double your tanks gallons to have adequate filtration


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

There are a lot of different ways to make DIY wet/dry's. You should look for some online, they shouldn't be too hard to find. I've seen people make them from the plastic stackable storage drawers so that you just have water trickling down and different media in each drawer. I always like to get more filtration that what something is rated for. Wet/dry's are more efficient though so you should be fine. Look around before buying one, the most important thing is the area for media so there is more surface area. I bought a crappy one years ago when I was just getting started that was huge, but had this really small area in it for bio-balls (probably less than 1/4 of the total volume of the sump). Read up a little on them before you invest in one.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a canister wet dry combo by eheim the 2229 (it has an alternating water level in the filter with an air intake so the filter fills up with fresh air) its the best filter i have ever used and far better than a standard wet dry thanks to the media i use, the eheim sbustrat provides way more surface area than bio balls or sponges commonly used in wet dry setups. Now if you used eheim substrat in your wet dry it would probably out preform the wet dry canister but thanks to this filter i no longer use a wet dry sump i only use the sump for added water to help with parameters.
















If i was ever to go back to wet dry filters i would use the eheim substrat vs bio balls since its no comparison on surface area for both anaerobic and aerobic bacteria. Or even the ceramic rings work much better than bioballs but it comes down to the cost factor on large systems.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What are those bio balls called? Are they good in a standard canister filter?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Bio balls are horrible unless you have a sh*t ton of them and never use them in a canister filter









Its plastic that is non pourous terrible for good bacterial culturing in water flow compared to the high surface area ond pourocity of the ceramic rings or eheim substra like products

they only good side to bio balls is cost really but if you have the money then it pays to use a quality item like substrat or ceramics rings over bio balls

here are bio balls they come in a variety of colours usually black and blue and different shapes


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

dang bob, those ehiem wet/dry filters are awesome, I'd have one by now if they weren't so expensive. But even though bio balls dont have nearly the surface area that the efisubstrat stuff does, I'm pretty sure bio-balls are better for a straight up wet dry system because they are exposed to a lot more air. But that eheim substrat stuff is deff the best for any other getup.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I hear the 2229 filter does nothing for mechanical filtration though? What do you do the fix that problem


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i run another regular eheim pro 3 2080 with mainly floss and some extra substrat... also have pre filters on my intake

i love eheim products they make great sh*t



TRIG said:


> dang bob, those ehiem wet/dry filters are awesome, I'd have one by now if they weren't so expensive. But even though bio balls dont have nearly the surface area that the efisubstrat stuff does, I'm pretty sure bio-balls are better for a straight up wet dry system because they are exposed to a lot more air. But that eheim substrat stuff is deff the best for any other getup.


im not sure as long as you have a good drip into your wet dry then it would be better... the filter completely empties and exposes the substrat to fresh air from 3rd tube... plus there is no difference from the bacteria that colonizes on the bio balls vs the substrat its just a lot more can colonize on the substrat.. the more oxygen would benefit the substrat just as much as the bio balls.


----------

